# Some More Encouraging Feedback for the IBS Audio Program 100



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

We have had some new reviews - so putting them here along with some past ones for some more encouragement ~ If any one has any questions about the IBS Audio Program, feel free to ask, or look at the links below for more info! There IS hope!







*June 13, 2011 Private Email From A.J. in Atlanta, Georgia:* The IBS Audio program has been phenomenal. Not only has it helped me with my symptoms but it has helped calm me down is all aspects of my life. I smile more, am not as tense, and am generally happier. I encourage people suffering from IBS who want to make a change to try this audio program.*June 9, 2011 From Private Email from Stephanie Roberts in Australia*I'm at day 54 of the 100 day IBS programme, and have had few or no IBS symptoms for the past 3 weeks. I still can't believe it! The change is remarkable and life is so much better. Like many, I was sceptical at this approach but had tried everything else. This was a last resort. It's wonderful and I can't recommend it highly enough to anyone that cares to listen! Thank you so much.Stephanie, Australia *June 7, 2011 From Diana *I found my emails to you from 1 year ago and wow, have things changed since then! I completed the hypnotherapy 100 day plan by Michael Mahoney and I honestly can say I'm 90% cured. I follow the IBS diet, make a few recipes from your book Eating for IBS, and take the Tummy Fiber every morning and sometimes back it up with Citrucel and Peppermint Oil Capsules if needed throughout the day. I can even eat some trigger foods in moderation with no problems at all! I don't know what I would do without you and that hypnotherapy program - you have both seriously changed my life. Absolutely use my comments. I was skeptical of hypnotherapy at first but I had to take the plunge. And I'm beyond thrilled I did. I'd be happy to speak with anyone who is having doubts as well. Thanks again, Diana *June 5, 2011 Update From Bermudakate:*...The best recommendation I can make is to try the IBS hypnosis on this site especially if you have very stress-related IBS issues, this can really be life-changing. I am on my second round of doing it right now, and definitely noticed a huge decrease in bloating and pain after I finished it the first time. (Stable IBS-A) *June 1, 2011 From steeler in Royal Oak, Michigan*The IBS Audio program for the symptoms of Irritable Bowel Syndrome...(has) worked for me and helped me immensely. It also helped family members with migraines and anxiety.*May 1, 2011 From private email from R.T. from the UK:*I have used the IBS Audio 100 program for IBS related to my Ehlers Danlos Syndrome. This was fantastic and improved my many severe symptoms dramatically. Day to day life is essentially normal on that front, and I now can eat salads, drink coffee, etc. when I'd like to.I am currently using the Anxiety 120 for chronic anxiety which is also likely part of the EDS. I anticipate similar levels of success. When needed, I use the Insomnia mp3 and find it very effective. *April 18, 2011 From Bermudakate:*I know the success she has had with the IBS Audio Program, and I have as well. It is one of the main things that led to me being stable. I tend to get myself worked up very easily when I am stressed/worried, and a combination of moderate exercise, including yoga, the hypnosis, and the acacia fiber has made an enormous difference in my life. I don't know where i would be without it! oh wait, yes I do. I'd be on the toilet all day!*April 11, 2011 From Mulan on IBSGroup:*Hi, I can sympathise completely. I live in the UK and have had IBS for 6 years and find my symptoms difficult to control. My IBS is very psychological and is triggered mainly by stress. I have managed to get my diet under control.I understand that you are having therapy which is good as it will be an emotional support for you but have you also tried IBS specific hypnosis? I got the CDs mail order and it's helped me a great deal with getting my breathing under control which was getting in the way of my IBS management. I know it sounds weird but check out "IBS Audio Program 100". The CDs are designed by Michael Mahoney, a clinical hynotherapist who specialises in IBS. It's very relaxing. The CDs are not cheap but it's worth it ( http://www.healthyaudio.com ). It'll help your brain to be less crowded as you have a lot going on at the moment and your mind seems crowded with thoughts. This may be making your IBS worse. Try to live in the present moment. I find it helps me a lot as life is stressful and there never seems to be a period when the stress ceases. I've also found that Buscopan tablets and non-coated peppermint tablets help a great deal. These are just the things I've tried as well as cutting dairy out of my diet as I'm lactose intolerant. I sure hope this helps you. I'm sorry if the medication I've mentioned in this message is not available in the States but maybe there will be something similar. I know Michael ships the CDs worldwide so you'll be able to get those if you pay for P&P. Good luck and stay strong. *April 5, 2011 From Hflyers10 on Amazon*It Did Help - The IBS Audio Program 100Just like most people going into this I was skeptical but willing to try anything! I'm on day 80 and I feel so much better. Constant gas is gone and diarrhea is gone for the most part. Want to make this clear though... I'M NOT CURED, I'm just tolorating it much much better! These CD's helped me relax and take control of my stomach. I still take fiber along with Hyoscyamine ER 0.375 mg once a day. If nothing else has worked I recommend this product, I can finally enjoy eating without worry about a bathroom being around. *March 18, 2011 From HopeAndMoreHope on MedHelp.org*I BURPED REGULARLY FOR 16 MONTHS AND NOW IT'S GONE!!I burped very regularly for nearly 16 months, the doctors did all the usual tests to no avail. I tried all sorts of diets as it is probably related to my IBS, and tried all sorts of supplements, including a high pro-biotic (which may have helped). I keep certain foods out of my diet and this does help ie, wine (too acided) any carbonated drinks, caffeine (irratates the gut), fats (hard to digest) and although this was helping I was still burping. Don't have too large a meal, small meals more often are easier to digest. Sit and relax when you eat and don't BEND for at least 1/2 hour after, it increases the chances of it coming back up on you!! Try to eat slowly, chew well, all these tips can help a little... And don't eat before bed time, 3 hours before is preferable, although now I'm much improved, I find I can snack a little. The usual Gaviscon type meds just made it worse. NOW It's for the most part gone, as long as I'm still careful what I eat - But what I believe actually settled it down was a course of hypnortherapy cds, my Doctor had recommended I see a hypnotherapist in the field of hypnotherapy for IBS, the waiting list was long, so I researched it myself and found 'IBS Audio Program 100' on the internet, purchased it and I can honestly say this is the best £60 I ever spent. It isn't hypnosis like stage hypnosis, it's more you just relax listening to it or fall asleep (as i often do), but am assured that even when asleep your sub-conscious is always awake. It's all to do with the brain/gut reaction. It's not an instant cure, you are supposed to follow the program for 100 days, but after a week, I saw a dramatic reduction in the amount of time that I spent burping. If anyone else out there has this frustrating condition and the tests have all come back negative and it is IBS related, I would highly recommend these cds. They have been written by a guy called Michael Mahoney and he practiced in Cheshire England. If in doubt google it and find out for yourself. I am now into day 39 of the programme, I either fall asleep at night time listening to the cds, (great for relaxing you at bed time if you have trouble) or put them on in the morning, before i get up, (so you can fit the 1/2 hour session into your life style some how) and I cant remember the last time I had a bad burping session. I feel normal again. Hope this helps. *February 25, 2011 From Katie K. in Arizona*I have just completed the 100 day audio program for IBS and it was God sent. I have never felt so good in my life. I still have occasional gas and bloating at the end of the day, but all of my symptoms, the constipation, the pains and tightening of my intestine, the anxiety, and the depression have all lessened substantially. I have also been struggling with my weight ever since the IBS became a problem about 5 years ago. Since listening, I have lost a little bit of weight but not much, I try eating right and exercising, but I am just stuck. Since the IBS audio program worked so well I was looking into Hynotherapy for weight loss, I came across some audio programs, but I liked Michaels so much, and I trust him, is he ever going to come out with a hypnotherapy for weight loss? *February 22, 2011 From B Henry in Golden, CO:*The program worked great for me and I no longer need it. *February 14, 2011 From CMBickel from Sandy, Utah:*Please stay with the hypnosis tapes and Heathers eating suggestions. I've had IBS-D for 16 yrs. and after many Dr. ofc visits, tests, etc., Heathers eating suggestions plus the tapes have given me peace of mind and gut. Since listening to the tapes and watching what I eat, I have had only 3 "episodes" in 2 years! Wahoo !!!!! *February 3, 2011 From ARO in New Jersey:*The IBS Audio Program 100...helped me to relax at bedtime and also calmed my IBS Symptoms. *January 28, 2011 From private email from T.H. in Alabama*Thank you so much.....you know I have never found anyone...not my family, not my friends....not doctors.....no one that has ever understood my condition....what you have said is exactly how it is.....it is good to know that someone else understands.....by the way, mine is IBS-C...I really appreciate you.....you are very nice and kind....and understanding. Thank you. T. H. *March 2, 2011 and January 24, 2011 From Dee in Iowa on ibsgroup*...I am back on the program again... If you have tried everything and nothing worked, like it did for me, please give this a try. I would encourage it. I went through the first time, and I am able to eat things I never could eat before; things like lettuce salad, celery, green veggies, peanut butter, and a vast of things. I am beginning to believe like he says on the tapes, food does not make you sick.Please give it a try. I would highly recommend itDeeDee The IBS Audio Program 100 - What an awesome program! Hello everyoneI would like to 'promote' the Hypnotherapy IBS Audio Program 100 for those of you who are almost to the end of your rope like I was, and did not know what else to do.I have struggled with everything I possibly could do to help me with my IBS D. I was almost at the end of my rope and decided to try this hypnotherapy program. I did it for 90 days, and just finished it. It is absolutely awesome. The first couple weeks, I was hesitant, wondering if it was going to work, but with help from a wonderful mentor, I kept doing it, and I have found such a wonderful result.I find now I can eat foods which I have not been able to eat for years. I need to wait for four more weeks to start the program over, and can hardly wait for that time to come. I know I will feel much better each time I listen to it.I honestly would encourage anyone who is trying to find a solution to please try this out.I am so excited.Thanks for giving me the opportunity to find such a wonderful program.Have a wonderful day, DeeDee


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

August 11, 2011 From Private Email from Dan D.: "I have had severe gastroparesis (stomach motility issues) and a hypersensitive gut for 3 years now. My symptoms include primarily retching and heaving with no vomiting for hours on end all day long, everyday. Aside from homeopathy and a whole lot of ginger, the thing that has helped me most is the IBS Audio Program by Mike Mahoney." July 31, 2011 From LifeGoesOn in Salt Lake City on IBS Group: I just wanted to give an update on this program because I know how scary it can be to try something new. I made it through the whole 100 days and finished in the beginning of July. Although I still suffer with IBS, I would consider this to be the most beneficial treatment I have had so far. The difference now is that I have control. I will feel myself getting sick/anxious but I can now breathe and relax my body through things so that I can actually be a functional person. I still get sick, but it seems less frequent. I think I will do another round later this year (need a break from the daily commitment) and I might even possibly consider seeing an in-person hypnotherapist because it seems to be something that really helps me to relax and deal with things. July 31, 2011 FIVE Star Rating From Cheryl on Amazon.com Review: I have been battling IBS for most of my life (since I was 12) and nothing has put it in check until I listened to this (IBS Audio Program) hypnosis series. I had read about it years ago and was very skepticalas to how hypnosis could help my life long problem. I mean I was seeing the best GI specialists, taking the best medications, eating everything "right" but still having horrible issues. These tapes work! I am still amazed and very glad I decided to stop thinking this was nonsense and gave it a try. I believe it's worth every penny! And on another support board: I am very happy with the hypnosis series. I have been part of this group since 2003, although I have had a lot of great advice, I still struggled with my IBS. I reluctantly decided to try the hypnosis series and am amazed. I am finished with the series. I had one major attack while using the tapes, 3 episodes that did not turn into anything (I used the techniques from the tape) and have been doing very well since I finished. The support via e-mail is fantastic. I would definitely recommend trying this! I have suffered with IBS since I was 12 and I'm very happy I decided to swallow my pride and take this step. I feel set free! I do still follow a very strict IBS-D diet, don't get me wrong. I don't feel that these tapes give you free reign to eat whatever you want, but it did give me a new freedom I haven't had in a very long time!Cheryl Note from Past Feedback of Other IBS sufferers: Some folks continue to remain on IBS diets, while the vast majority of others are able to break free from restrictive diets ~ read on! July 2011 Additional Update from Gerikat:As a person who has completed the hypnosis by Michael Mahoney, not once but three times, all I can tell you is it works!... I was one of those people that never knew which food would set me off and when. One time I could eat it, the next time I couldn't. There was no rhyme nor reason to any of it. I could rip my diet apart, control every morsel I put into my mouth, stress my self every day of my life about my diet, and again, it did not work. I felt like I was putting all this time and energy into my diet, denying myself good food and fun times, stressing so much,and for what?...I was still at square one.The day I decided ENOUGH, was the day I got well. I bought the hypnosis tapes, and completed them three times over about a year and a half, started meditation, did some soul-searching, journaled, and took a real good look at my life. I stopped worrying about how every little thing would affect my IBS, I started going and doing what I wanted, I started enjoying a full and complete vegetarian diet, I stopped dwelling on IBS, I stopped labeling myself, "Hey look here, I am an IBS person", I stopped researching it, looking at the science behind it, I stopped trying all these different approaches, FODMAP/fructose and all the other approaches floating around on the internet, and guess what? I am totally well! I don't think much about it anymore... What I have come to know for a fact, is the more you focus and wrap your life around something, the more it expands in your life. IBS is no different. Redirect, redirect, redirect is all I can say. Michael Mahoney's voice is in my mind and it helps me to focus on what I want in my life, not what I don't want in my life. Now, you can slice it, dice it, dissect it any way you want, but the hypnosis tapes have allowed me to eat anything I choose, no exceptions. You will never know if they will or won't help an organic problem, unless you try. Don't go in from the beginning, thinking it won't work, because you might get a big surprise. I don't think anyone will every grasp the full depth of the mind, or the gut, for that matter. So, give hynosis a try, and I mean a real, good try, and see where it leads you.


----------

